

Ember.js Starter Kit downloads are approaching escape velocity - peteforde
https://github.com/emberjs/starter-kit/downloads

======
skilesare
This is a great idea and I'll have to check it out. I built a project in
ember.js a couple of months ago and spent a ton of time just trying to figure
it out.

I've recently switched to knockout.js because, despite being uglier, it helps
me get things done a lot faster than ember...hopefully this little package
will clarify some things for me because I really liked 80% of Ember.

------
pie
This really ought to include a basic structure for routing, as described in
the docs: <http://emberjs.com/guides/outlets/>

Or maybe not - routing in Ember has changed a lot, even over the last week.

------
oleyb
OVER 9000!

